# Verkaufsstopp von Company of Heroes 2 in Russland und der GUS.



## Andrej (6. August 2013)

Company of Heroes das von "Relic Entertaiment" entwickelt wurde,zählt heute zu einem der beliebtesten Stratigiespiele über den Zweiten Weltkrieg.Der erste Teil des Spiels erschien im Jahre 2006 und beeindruckte den Spieler mit seiner Grafik und den taktischen Möglichkeiten die das Spiel bot.Es kammen auch zwei Erweiterungen für das Spiel herraus "Opposing Fronts" im Jahre 2007 und "Tales of Valor" im Jahre 2009.Auch die gute Arbeit der Gemeinschaft half dem Spiel zu einem der Besten zu werden.So kammen im laufe der Zeit zahlreiche Modifikationen für das Spiel heraus wie z.B. die bekannteste Mod "Blitzkrieg Mod" die nicht nur die Grafik verbesserte,sondern auch viele neue Einheiten ins Spiel brachte oder die Mod "Eastern Front",die den Spieler and die Ostfront brachte und eine neu Nation ins Spiel brachte,die UdSSR. 

Im ersten Teil des Spiel "Company of Heroes" hatte wir die Gelegenheit in der Kampagne mit den amerikanischen Soldaten,den D-Day zu erleben und bei der Befreiung von Frankreich von der deutschen Besatzung dabei zu sein.Im Mehrspielermodus konnten wir uns dann selbst aussuchen ob wir mit den Deutschen oder den USA spielen möchten.In der Erweiterung "Opposing Fronts" die 2007 erschien kammen zwei neue Armeen hinzu,die "2.Britische Armee" auf der Seite der Alliierten und "Panzerelite" auf der Seite der Deutschen.

Im Jahre 2013 erschien nun der lang erwartete 2.Teil der Spiel "Company of Heroes 2".In Company of Heroes 2" erleben wir den Krieg auf der Seite der UdSSR und aus der Sicht eines sowjetischen Offiziers.In der Kampagne erleben wir den Überfall der Deutschen auf die UdSSR und kämpfen uns im Verlauf des Spiel mit der UdSSR bis Berlin vor und nehmen der Rechtstag ein.
Die Macher des Spiel versuchten die Grausamkeiten des Krieges an der Ostfront dem Spieler näher zu bringen und zu zeigen wie brutal der Krieg war.Doch leider ist es ihnen nicht gelungen,so empfinden es viele Russen.Weshalb sie sich in den Foren sehr über das Spiel beschwerten und einen Verkaufsverbot des Spiels in Russland vorderten.
So bekammen viele Russen beim Spielen das Gefühl,dass nicht die Deutschen die Russen ausrotten wollten,sondern das die Rote Armee selbst versuchte die Bevölkerung des Landes auszurotten.Ein weiterer Grund war die Darstekkung des sowjetischen Soldaten im Spiel,der als ein Feigling dargestellt ist,der nur für seine Heimat kämpft,weil hinter ihm ein Kommissar der Roten Armee steht der im drocht ihn zu erschießen.So wurden auch manche Zitate aus dem Kontext gerissen und ins Spiel eingefügt.

Aus diesem Grund nahm der russische Herausgeber der Spiels "1C-SoftClub" das Spiel vom Markt.
Auf seiner Webseite begründeten sie es so: (Übersetzung aus dem Russischen)
*«Im Zusammenhang mit Anfragen der Benutzer,die glauben das viel gezeigten Episonden des Spiel untragbar sind,hat die Firma "1C-SoftClub" etschieden am 26.7.2013 den Verkauf des Spiels Company of Heroes 2(des Entwicklers— Relic Entertainment,Herausgebers— SEGA) auf dem Territorium Russlands und der GUS einzustellen.In diesem Augenblick analysieren wir die Situation und haben auch den Entwickler und den Herausgeber von Company of Heroes 2 benachrichtigt»*
Quelle:http://www.1csc.ru/news/2013/08/05/30317-ostanovleny-prodazhi-igry-company-of-heroes-2

Hier noch ein Video eines russischen Youtubers,dass erklärt wieso man das Spiel für unverantwortlich hällt:
Englische Version:Why Russians Hate Company of Heroes 2 [BadComedian] - YouTube

Russische Version:http://carambatv.ru/movie/bad-comedian/company-of-heroes-2/comment-page-56/http://

Wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit

Andrej


----------



## Yassen (6. August 2013)

Das eoin Teil der  Russen da auf die Barrikaden gehen ist nicht verwunderlich die feiern selbst stalin .
Es geht ihnen gegen den Strich das sie so dargestellt werden weil sie eine andere sicht darauf haben. Die einfach ist das die deutschen die Bösen sind und sie die guten. Aber andere Länder andere Sitten.

Und die russische quelle geht nicht.


----------



## Andrej (6. August 2013)

Warauf haben die eine andere Sicht?Das im Spiel sowjetische Soldaten Häuser mit sowjetischen Bürgern abfackeln oder ein Feld anzünden auf dem sich 20-40 sowjetische Soldaten befinden.Soweit ich weis hat das Deutsche Reich den Vernichtungskrieg geführt und nicht umgekehrt,also war auch das deutsche Reich,das Böse.

Die Quelle geht bei mir ohne Probleme,bei mir.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. August 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Warauf haben die eine andere Sicht?Das im Spiel sowjetische Soldaten Häuser mit sowjetischen Bürgern abfackeln oder ein Feld anzünden auf dem sich 20-40 sowjetische Soldaten befinden
> .


 

Klingt so als stimmtst du den Verkaufsstopp zu


----------



## debalz (6. August 2013)

Ein interessanter Vorgang - 17.000 Unterschriften sollen schon in einer Petition gesammelt worden sein ( Company of Heroes 2 - Russischer Vertriebspartner stoppt Verkauf des Strategiespiels aufgrund der Darstellung Russlands ). Das zeigt doch wie sensibel die jungen russischen Menschen bei diesem Thema sind, ob das das Resultat der Staatspropaganda ist oder ein Defizit in der Aufarbeitung der Historie kann ich nicht genau sagen. Die Empfindlichkeiten hierzulande sind jedoch vergleichsweise geringer, sonst müssten hier wesentlich mehr Spiele, Filme etc. vom Markt genommen werden. 
http://www.klamm.de/news/company-of...piels-aufgrund-der-darstellung-12N122453.html


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2013)

Mag ja alles sein, ist aber doch nicht ein Geschichtsbuch für eine Schule sondern ein Spiel.


----------



## Andrej (6. August 2013)

@Computer sagt Nein
Ich besitze das Spiel selbst.

@debalz
Welche Staatspropaganda meinst du?Also wenn in einem Spiel die Geschichte verfälscht wird ist es Inordnung,in deinen Augen?

@kühlprofi 
Der Entwickler wirbt mit Realismus

Und ich bin mir sicher,dass viele die das Spiel spielten wirklich glauben,dass es so an der Ostfron aussah


----------



## Lelwani (6. August 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> @debalz
> Welche Staatspropaganda meinst du?Also wenn in einem Spiel die Geschichte verfälscht wird ist es Inordnung,in deinen Augen?


 

Wirds doch aus deutscher sicht auch. ich meine damit nich zwingend das spiel


----------



## debalz (6. August 2013)

> Welche Staatspropaganda meinst du?Also wenn in einem Spiel die Geschichte verfälscht wird ist es Inordnung,in deinen Augen?


Ich meine damit, dass die russische Regierung die Vergangenheit ihrer Armee glorreicher darstellt als sie war und so in den Köpfen der Menschen beim Anblick des Spiel, welches wie Kühlprofi schon sagte "nur" ein Spiel ist, ein Gefühl des Unrechts oder dergleichen aufkommt. Aber es war auch nur eine Vermutung meinerseits, um die hohe Sensibilität der Russen diesbezüglich zu erklären. Wie in einem Spiel die Geschichte dargestellt wird ist Teil der künstlerischen Freiheit der Spieldesigner, d.h. sofern es nicht gegen rechtliche Grundsätze verstößt kann alles mögliche in einem Spiel dargestellt werden.


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2013)

was wird denn (angeblich) grundlegend falsch in dem spiel dargestellt?


----------



## Andrej (6. August 2013)

@debalz und Bonkic
Ich habe ein Video verlinkt in dem alles erklärt wird.Leider ist es nur auf Englisch


----------



## El-Ahrairah (6. August 2013)

Ich muss den Leuten da schon zustimmen, die sich da aufregen. Manches ist einfach Darstellung falscher Tatsachen, auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist. WW2 keeps the people going. 




Andrej schrieb:


> Warauf haben die eine andere Sicht?Das im Spiel sowjetische Soldaten Häuser mit sowjetischen Bürgern abfackeln oder ein Feld anzünden auf dem sich 20-40 sowjetische Soldaten befinden.Soweit ich weis hat das Deutsche Reich den Vernichtungskrieg geführt und nicht umgekehrt,also war auch das deutsche Reich,das Böse.
> 
> Die Quelle geht bei mir ohne Probleme,bei mir.


 

Die Nazis sind Stalin nur zuvorgekommen, denn den Expansionswunsch hatte der Herr nämlich ebenso. Zimperlich ist die Rote Armee auch nicht gerade gewesen.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (6. August 2013)

Ich finds lächerlich einen Verkaufsstopp zu fordern und durchzusetzen. Wird ja niemand gezwungen das Spiel zu spielen. Naja, mit der Toleranz gegenüber andersdenkenden in Russland ja nicht sonderlich weit ist 
Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, dass die Kritik unberechtigt wäre...


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

Als Historiker dreht sich mir hier der Magen um. Auch das oben verlinkte Video strotzt vor Bullshit: Ohh, der arme böse Nazisoldat, der hat es verdient unbewaffnet erschossen zu werden, denn die deutschen Soldaten waren ja alles böse Naziteufel und die Russen Engel in Uniform. Meine Fresse, Kriegsverbrechen gabs auf beiden Seiten in grausamstem Ausmaße, Ungerechtigkeit aufwiegen und eine Seite ideologisiert darzustellen passt jedoch mMn zu halbgebildeten Nationalisten und Geschichtsklitterern, die es auf beiden Seiten zur Genüge gibt. Denn die Tendenz des Videoerstellers ist deutlich herauszuhören, er wollte wohl primär die "Heldentaten" der Roten Armee nachspielen, wie sie ihre Heimat verteidigten und die bösen Nazis abschlachteten.

Im Übrigen ist das FIKTION, ein verdammtes Spiel und egal, wie oft ein Entwickler sagt "Es ist realistisch, historisch authentisch bla bla", es wird immer Unterhaltung sein, die sich gut verkaufen soll. Eine adäquate Abbildung des Krieges ist in einem derartigen Spiel nicht gewollt und würde sich auch sicherlich nicht gut verkaufen. Wer erwartet in einem Spiel die "Wahrheit"? Nicht einmal in einem Großteil der Geschichtsbücher steht, wie der Krieg wirklich abgelaufen ist, da Geschichte immer ein Konstrukt ist und nur so viel bekannt ist, wie überliefert wird. Es gibt nicht DIE Geschichte, das sollten sich manche Leute mal bitte klarmachen.

Wie kann man sich da nur so aufregen? Was sollen wir Deutschen über die ganzen Filme sagen, in denen die bösen, seelenlosen Krauts abgeknallt werden und die etlichen Spiele, in denen die Deutschen die (Nazi-)Bösewichte spielen? Gibt es ein Unterhaltungsmedium wie dieses, in dem korrekt mit einem der größten Kriegsverbrechen aller Zeiten, der Bombardierung Hiroshimas (BTW: Jahrestag ist heute) und Nagasakis umgegangen wird? Mein Gott, man kanns auch übertreiben... Klar, ein Spiel wie dieses ist nicht authentisch und kann es auch nicht sein, aber man sollte das doch bitte richtig einordnen können. Oder regt man sich ab jetzt als Deutscher auch über Nazis auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes auf?


----------



## El-Ahrairah (6. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> ...


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben. Noch dazu, dass vieles über die damalige Zeit immernoch unter Verschluss gehalten wird und nur langsam neue Details ans Licht kommen.


----------



## purzelpaule (6. August 2013)

Naja, die herrschende Geschichtsschreibung ist ja auch immer die Geschichtsschreibung der Herrschenden. Das die Russen nicht gern auf Ihre Untaten (bevor Beschwerden kommen: ja Deutschland hat angefangen und war auch böse) hingewiesen werden, weiß man ja. Da wird halt alles verschwiegen und klein geredet.

Sollen Sie es doch dort vom Markt nehmen. ich spiele es und sehe es als gutes Strategiespiel und nicht als Geschichtslehrbuch, denn selbst diese sind nicht in Allem immer korrekt und unparteiisch.


----------



## debalz (6. August 2013)

Letzten Endes auch eine Dummheit der Entwickler, da ihnen einfach Geld durch die Lappen geht.


----------



## Combi (6. August 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Warauf haben die eine andere Sicht?Das im Spiel sowjetische Soldaten Häuser mit sowjetischen Bürgern abfackeln oder ein Feld anzünden auf dem sich 20-40 sowjetische Soldaten befinden.Soweit ich weis hat das Deutsche Reich den Vernichtungskrieg geführt und nicht umgekehrt,also war auch das deutsche Reich,das Böse.
> 
> Die Quelle geht bei mir ohne Probleme,bei mir.


 

sag mal hast du in der schule gepennt?!oder warst du mal in einer drin?!
mann,das ist ja reinste propaganda.

so war es nunmal.is klar die bösen,bösen deutschen...
ich hatte damals (25+) ein referat über 140 seiten geschrieben,
die das thema behandelt.
über 5 wochen recherchieren.

fakt ist:
die roten hatten deshalb so viele soldaten,weil jedes arme bauernschwein an die front musste.
immer in 3er und 4er gruppen,einer hatte das gewehr..die anderen rannten hinterher.war der mit gewehr tot,nahm der nächste es auf und weiter.
fakt ist auch,die politoffiziere standen vorne,jagden die soldaten/bauern nach vorne in die deutschen rein.
wolltest du umdrehen,lief der po alle mit mp´s niedermähen.
keine angst vorm feind und immer vorwärts!sowas wurde da gepredigt.
dass da 2 panzergruppen der panzer-ss und 100 mann der waffen-ss, mit mg-42 lagen...war dem po egal.
fakt ist auch:die russen zogen sich weiter ins landesinnere zurück.
dabei verbrannten sie aale häuser,alle felder und töteten jedes tier das sie sahen.
dem deutschen soldaten sollte jede möglichkeit genommen werden,sich zu versorgen.
darum wurden auch die nachschubrouten ununterbrochen angegriffen.


das nur so am rande.
und du sagst die deutschen sind die bösen?!
mach dich erst mal schlau,lern was über das thema,dann sehen wir weiter.

zu dem game.
wahrheit tut oft weh.dass die nicht hören wollen,dass ihr so ruhmreicher schutz der heimat
auf eigenem blut beruht,will keiner hören.
die wollen einen soldaten,der mit nur einem messer,200 mann niedermetzelt und anschliessend im alleingang alles rettet.
schaut euch nur mal die bilder aus der zeit an...die waren ein bischen grössenwahnsinnig.

ich sag nicht,dass die deutschen unschuldslämmer waren...
da waren greueltaten,die man nie für möglich gehalten hätte.
auch viel von deutscher seite aus.die waren auch sehr schlimm.
aber beide taten dinge in der zeit,die höchst verachtenswert waren.


----------



## Andrej (6. August 2013)

Es geht nicht um Meinungsfreiheit sondern darum,dass der Entwickler versprochen hat.
In einem Trailer wird gesagt:"Das ist die Front.Ihr  Mut.Ihre Geschichte." Da fragen sich viele wo ist der Mut und wessen Geschichte wurde hier erzähl,ganz sicher nicht die Geschichte der sowjetischen Soldaten.
Das heist "Company of Heroes" ich habe jetzt nicht gesehen wo da genau die Heldentaten waren,den Einzigen der eine Heldentat verbrachte,hat man ja erschossen.
Warum tragen im Spiel alle deutschen Sodaten die Uniform,wo "POA" draufsteht.Alle die diese Uniform trugen waren Russen von ihrer Nationalität und sie kämpften auf Seiten der Deutschen.Und warum Sprechen die in der englischen Version des Spiels deutsch,wenn sie Russen sind?
Ich habe kein einziges Verbrechen der Deutschen an der russischen Bevölkerung gesehen,aber eine viezahl an Verbrechen,die die sowjetischen Soldaten an der eigenen Bevölkerung verübten.Warum haben die nicht gleich eine Mission ins Spiel eingebaut wo der Haupkarakter eine deutsche Frau vor einer Vergewaltigung durch sowjetische Soldaten retten muss,dass hätte dem Spiel das Sahnetüpfelchen aufgesetzt.

ICh habe nie gesagt,dass die deutschen die Bösen sind.Es gab viele Deutsche,die viele das Leben retteten.

@Combi 
Wurde die Taktik der Verbranten Erde wircklich so angewendet wie im Spiel,dass ein Haus mit Menschen abgefackelt wurde,die brennend und schreiend,dann durch die gegend liefen?


----------



## Niza (6. August 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> ...
> Aus diesem Grund nahm der russische Herausgeber der Spiels "1C-SoftClub" das Spiel vom Markt.
> Auf seiner Webseite begründeten sie es so: (Übersetzung aus dem Russischen)
> *«Im Zusammenhang mit Anfragen der Benutzer,die glauben das viel gezeigten Episonden des Spiel untragbar sind,hat die Firma "1C-SoftClub" etschieden am 26.7.2013 den Verkauf des Spiels Company of Heroes 2(des Entwicklers— Relic Entertainment,Herausgebers— SEGA) auf dem Territorium Russlands und der GUS einzustellen.In diesem Augenblick analysieren wir die Situation und haben auch den Entwickler und den Herausgeber von Company of Heroes 2 benachrichtigt»*



Das heißt doch nur, dass es in Russland und in der Gemeinschaft unabhängiger Staaten eingestellt wird.
Hier wird es nicht eingestellt.

Worüber regt ihr euch dann auf ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## micsterni14 (6. August 2013)

Ich wünsche mir Company of Rechtschreibung und eine lebensgroße Guido Knopp- Knuddelfigur

Ich frage mich wirklich manchmal, ob sich einige überhaupt nochmal durchlesen, was sie schreiben

mfg
...OT ,ich weiß


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Das heist "Company of Heroes" ich habe jetzt nicht gesehen wo da genau die Heldentaten waren,den einzigen der eine Heldentat verbrachte,hat man ja erschossen.


Das bestätigt, was ich oben geschrieben habe. Du erwartest ein Spiel, das dir die nationalistisch angehauchte Seele streichelt, indem du die ganzen "Heldentaten" der Roten Armee nachspielen kannst (zu der Vernichtung des "eigenen" Landes mal nach "Verbrannter Erde" suchen, eine der vielen Heldentaten, oder nach "Hitler-Stalin-Pakt" und "Vierte Teilung Polens"; das Massaker von Katyn sollte auch ein bekannter Begriff sein). Krieg und Heldentum zu vermischen ist häufig bei denen, die ein propagandistisch verzerrtes Bild von der Geschichte haben. Leider scheinst du dazuzugehören. Informiere dich bitte über die Gräuel des Zweiten Weltkrieges etwas umfassender, das kann dir eine ganz neue Sichtweise eröffnen.


Andrej schrieb:


> Warum haben die nicht gleich eine Mission ins Spiel eingebaut wo der Haupkarakter eine deutsche Frau vor einer Vergewaltigung durch sowjetische Soldaten retten muss,dass hätte dem Spiel das Sahnetüpfelchen aufgesetzt.


 So leid es mir tut, aber das würde durchaus "Heldentaten" der Roten Armee abbilden. Schätzungsweise über zwei Millionen Frauen und Kinder (!), aber auch eine unbestimmte Zahl Männer, wurden vergewaltigt; aus meiner eigenen Familie könnte ich da auch von Fällen damals minderjähriger Mädchen und ihrem Schicksal berichten, aber ich lasse es lieber. Auch anders als im Video genannt, zählten Raub, Plünderungen, Vergewaltigungen, Morde etc. pp. durchaus zum Ziel der Roten Armee, welche Rache an der deutschen Bevölkerung üben wollten und teilweise auch sollten. Eine Aufarbeitung der eigenen Gräuel wird in Russland bis heute zum großen Teil tabuisiert.

All dies passt nicht in deine Sicht der Dinge, würde aber durchaus dazugehören. Den 2. WK ohne Gräuel auf allen Seiten der Beteiligten darzustellen, wäre in jedem Fall eine Geschichtsklitterung. Mir erscheint es so, als wäre man aus Sicht Russlands geneigt, die Rote Armee da allzu sehr heraushalten zu wollen, warum auch immer. Propaganda?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Als Historiker dreht sich mir hier der Magen um. Auch das oben verlinkte Video strotz vor Bullshit: Ohh, der arme böse Nazisoldat, der hat es verdient unbewaffnet erschossen zu werden, denn die deutschen Soldaten waren ja alles böse Naziteufel und die Russen Engel in Uniform. Meine Fresse, Kriegsverbrechen gabs auf beiden Seiten in grausamstem Ausmaße, Ungerechtigkeit aufwiegen und eine Seite ideologisiert darzustellen passt jedoch mMn zu halbgebildeten Nationalisten und Geschichtsklitterern, die es auf beiden Seiten zur Genüge gibt. Denn die Tendenz des Videoerstellers ist deutlich herauszuhören, er wollte wohl primär die "Heldentaten" der Roten Armee nachspielen, wie sie ihre Heimat verteidigten und die bösen Nazis abschlachteten.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist das FIKTION, ein verdammtes Spiel und egal, wie oft ein Entwickler sagt "Es ist realistisch, historisch authentisch bla bla", es wird immer Unterhaltung sein, die sich gut verkaufen soll. Eine adäquate Abbildung des Krieges ist in einem derartigen Spiel nicht gewollt und würde sich auch sicherlich nicht gut verkaufen. Wer erwartet in einem Spiel die "Wahrheit"? Nicht einmal in einem Großteil der Geschichtsbücher steht, wie der Krieg wirklich abgelaufen ist, da Geschichte immer ein Konstrukt ist und nur so viel bekannt ist, wie überliefert wird. Es gibt nicht DIE Geschichte, das sollten sich manche Leute mal bitte klarmachen.
> 
> Wie kann man sich da nur so aufregen? Was sollen wir Deutschen über die ganzen Filme sagen, in denen die bösen, seelenlosen Krauts abgeknallt werden und die etlichen Spiele, in denen die Deutschen die (Nazi-)Bösewichte spielen? Gibt es ein Unterhaltungsmedium wie dieses, in dem korrekt mit einem der größten Kriegsverbrechen aller Zeiten, der Bombardierung Hiroshimas (BTW: Jahrestag ist heute) und Nagasakis umgegangen wird? Mein Gott, man kanns auch übertreiben... Klar, ein Spiel wie dieses ist nicht authentisch und kann es auch nicht sein, aber man sollte das doch bitte richtig einordnen können. Oder regt man sich ab jetzt als Deutscher auch über Nazis auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes auf?


 Vollkommene Zustimmung!


----------



## Andrej (6. August 2013)

Gab es im ersten Company of Heroes Gräuel,Nein.Wieso gibt es sie aber im Zwieten?
Ich kenne die Gräueltaten,der deutschen Soldaten und auch der Sowjetischen.Ich weis von den Vergewaltigungen,den Vertreibungen und den Erschießungen.
Warum zeigt man im Spiel keine Suppenkühen,die man in Deutschland eingerichtet hatte,obwohl die eigene Armee hungerte.Warum erzähl man nicht die Geschichte eine polnischen Dichters,
der in einem Gedicht,das in der Soldatenzeitung veröffentlicht werden sollte,die sowjetischen Soldaten dazu aufruft Deutsche zu töten.Dieses Gedicht wurde verboten und deshalb nie gedruckt.
ICh würde selbst jeden erschießen,wenn ich sehen würde,dass er eine Frau vergewaltigt.Aber trotzdem ist es eine Gräueltat.

Stell dir vor obwohl ich Russe bin,habe ich eine deutsche Oma und Uroma.Ich kann dir die Geschichte meiner russischen Verwandet erzählen die im Krieg fillen und auch der Deutschen,
die nach dem Überfall Deutschland auf die UdSSR nach Sibirien verbannt wurden.


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

Und trotzdem möchtest du ein Spiel, in dem "Heldentaten" dargestellt werden? Das verstehe ich nun beim besten Willen nicht mehr... Wäre das Spiel so besser, weil, nunja, man sich aufs Wesentliche (den ideologisierten "Krieg"auf dem Schlachtfeld gegen den reduzierten "Feind") konzentrieren kann? Will das Spiel das vlt. gar nicht, sondern mit seiner Aufmachung eben emotionalisieren (mal fernab von der historischen Korrektheit)?

Keine Sorge, ich finde die offensichtliche Grundidee dahinter keineswegs lobenswert, kann es aber entsprechend einordnen.


----------



## Andrej (6. August 2013)

Das Spiel hätte einfach ausgeglichener sein können,dass ist alles.Und nicht."Die brutale Sowjetarmee metzel alles auf seinem Weg zum Sieg nieder,auch die eigene Bevölkerung."

Als ich das Spiel durch spielte,habe ich vieles was im Video gezeigt und gesagt wurde garnicht gesehen oder dort etwas hineininterpretiert.


----------



## PontifexM (6. August 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Warauf haben die eine andere Sicht?Das im Spiel sowjetische Soldaten Häuser mit sowjetischen Bürgern abfackeln oder ein Feld anzünden auf dem sich 20-40 sowjetische Soldaten befinden.Soweit ich weis hat das Deutsche Reich den Vernichtungskrieg geführt und nicht umgekehrt,also war auch das deutsche Reich,das Böse.
> 
> Die Quelle geht bei mir ohne Probleme,bei mir.



napolen hatt es schon zu spüren bekommen ,die verbrannte erde taktik ist nicht neues und quasi copyright by moskau.....


----------



## sinthor4s (6. August 2013)

Ich finde in diesem Zusammenhang den Titel "Company of Heroes" umso passender, wenn auch sarkastisch.

Immerhin wurden die russischen Soldaten, wenn sie denn überlebten und in die Heimat zurückkehrten, als Helden bezeichnet
oder nicht?

Der gesamte Krieg war eine einzige Abartigkeit aller kämpfenden Mächte und dies ist nun das Kapitel Ostfront...
Und wenn nicht alle Gräuel komplett geschichtstreu wiedergegeben werden, kann dies immernoch als stilistisches
Mittel zur einprägsamen Verdeutlichung betrachtet werden.


----------



## blackout24 (6. August 2013)

Warum findet Hollywood und die Spieleindustrie den 2. Weltkrieg eingentlich so unheimlich toll? Warum gibt es kaum Filme und Spiele zum  1. Weltkrieg?


----------



## Andrej (6. August 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Warum findet Hollywood und die Spieleindustrie den 2. Weltkrieg eingentlich so unheimlich toll? Warum gibt es kaum Filme und Spiele zum  1. Weltkrieg?


Ich denke,weil ein Stellungskrieg nicht so interessant ist.

Mehr Mittelalter,Napoleon,Vietnam oder Korea das würde mich interessieren.


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

Weil der 2. Weltkrieg "moderner" war und im Ersten Weltkrieg nicht der ultimative Böse - die Nazis - enthalten sind. Logischerweise wäre der 1. WK auch sehr interessant, jedoch könnten sich wohl viele an halbwegs adäquaten Umsetzungen der menschverachtenden Stellungskriege stören. Bei uns ist eben der 2. WK etwas tiefer im Gedächtnis verankert, in anderen Ländern wie England hingegen ist das Gedenken an den 1. WK deutlich tiefer verankert (Schlacht an der Somme etc. pp).


----------



## greatest (6. August 2013)

Das Spiel ist nur ein weiterer Beweis dafür, daß AUCH dem völlig ahnungslosen 08/15-Spieler eine "Geschichte" verkauft wird, die NIX mit der Realität zu tun hatte. 
Aber die Manipulation von Menschen durch Realitäts- und Geschichtsverfälschung ist ja heute ein gern gewähltes Werkzeug.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. August 2013)

Ich glaube es geht darum das die Russen, wie immer, als Böse dargestellt werden.
Ich habe das Spiel nie gezockt aber ist mein Gedanke, kann mich natürlich irren.

Ich denke die Amerikaner, die perfekten, so ähnlich reagieren würden wenn Sie schlecht dargestellt werden.


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

@ greatest: 

Dir wird täglich eine Geschichte verkauft, besonders die Gegenwartsgeschichte ist aktuell wie nie zuvor von gleichgeschalteter Presse, scheindemokratischen Parteien und außerstaatlichen Machtzentren so umfassend beeinflusst wie wohl nie zuvor. Da erwartest du allen Ernstes eine geschichtlich "korrekte" Wiedergabe von Krieg in einem lächerlichen kleinen Spiel wie CoH 2?! Ich bitte dich... du weißt es immerhin besser. 

Stichwort: Aushebelung der Demokratie seit 2008. Ein nettes aktuell thematisiertes Thema wäre bspw. die systematische Überwachung... Was davon wird in den Geschichtsbüchern stehen oder besser gesagt: Welche Perspektive der Gegenwart wird als "Geschichte" überliefert werden?


----------



## debalz (6. August 2013)

Trotzdem bleibt festzuhalten, dass die Sensibilität der Russen was ihre nationales Ehrgefühl angeht recht hoch ist - ich verweise auf den "Zwischenfall" bei einem Konzert der Bloodhound Gang Russische Behörden ermitteln gegen Bloodhound Gang - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Konzertverbot und Ermittlungen "nur" weil die russische Flagge durch die Hose des Bassisten gezogen wurde. Der Ankläger ist in diesem Fall aber der Staat und nicht die Bevölkerung wie bei CoH2 - trotzdem ein Indiz für die o.g. These.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (6. August 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Warum findet Hollywood und die Spieleindustrie den 2. Weltkrieg eingentlich so unheimlich toll? Warum gibt es kaum Filme und Spiele zum 1. Weltkrieg?


 
Ja, wie schon gesagt: Stellungskrieg gibt halt nicht wirklich viel her. Außerdem gabs da viele Elemente, die es später im 2ten dann gab noch nicht in dem Ausmaß. z.B flugschlachten, panzerschlachten. dagegen gab es aber keinen gaseinsatz mehr oder nur vereinzelt. (nach dem 1 haben ja alle nationen unterschrieben, dass gas ab sofort nicht mehr erlaubt ist. weiterproduziert haben trotzdem alle fleißig.)
Desweiteren kannst du dir doch denken, dass wo die Amis beim 2ten viel intensiver mitgemischt haben, da auch viel mehr Interesse dran besteht, als an dem eher kurzen Einsatz beim 1sten. Nach dem 1 haben die Amis ja weiterhin versucht sich aus Europa rauszuhalten. Das hat sich alles mit dem WW2 geändert. 


Korea fällt mir jetzt auch so direkt kein Spiel ein. Von den anderen gibts ja genug.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2013)

Es ist schon peinlich den Spiegel vorgehalten zu bekommen, die waren teilweise auch nicht besser wie Papis Wehrmacht. Wenn man die UDSSR gelassen hätte wäre die auch über den ganzen Erdball hergefallen und hätte diesen unterjocht.


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist schon peinlich den Spiegel vorgehalten zu bekommen, die waren teilweise auch nicht besser wie Papis Wehrmacht. Wenn man die UDSSR gelassen hätte wäre die auch über den ganzen Erdball hergefallen und hätte diesen unterjocht.


 
Meine Großmutter nannte beide nicht umsonst in einem Satz und mit einem Atemzug.


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

Sagt doch sowas nicht, die haben ja vorher gar nix böses gemacht. Als der gemeine Adolf unvermittelt bei ihnen eingefallen ist, haben sie sich nur gewehrt, das ist alles.  Heldenhaft waren sie dabei auch, natürlich. Die Gegenseite sind immer brandschatzende, seelenlose Feinde und nur die eigenen Soldaten sind menschlich fühlende und handelnde Väter, Ehemänner, Brüder etc. die ihr Leben (und evtl. das ihrer Familie) schützen wollen. Wie viele davon eben nicht freiwillig mitkämpften, das blendet man gerne aus, wenn man aus der Nachsicht die Verteidigung von Volk und Vaterland davorstellt, weil es sich so "heldenhaft" anhört. Astreine Propaganda, die bis heute in den Köpfen umherschwirrt.


----------



## alm0st (6. August 2013)

Krieg ist halt nicht Blümchen pflücken und frohlockend über grüne Wiesen spazieren. Dass den Russen ihre eigene, teilweise den Nazis nur wenig nachstehende Vergangenheit nicht so ganz schmeckt und man darüber am liebsten gar nichts hören und sehen will - wen wunderts? Es muss aber wohl einem Schlag in den Magengrube gleich gekommen sein, wenn man ein Spiel erwartet hat, dass die propagierten "Heldentaten" ihrer Armee  feiert. Die eigene, schmutzige Vergangenheit ist halt in Russland immer noch ein Top Tabuthema - aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn.


----------



## greatest (6. August 2013)

*beren2707* 
Dein Ablenkungsversuch klappt bei mir nicht! 
Es geht NICHT um Erwartungshaltung. Es geht um Manipulation!!! Und das Video macht es insbesondere durch den Vergleich mehr als deutlich! 
Die eine Nation war scheinbar heldenhaft und vorbildlich in der Kriegsführung.
Die andere - schlimmer als der Initiator. 

Abgesehen davon: deine verteidigenden Argumente lassen auch den folgenden Schluß zu, UNABHÄNGIG davon, wie du persönlich es formulieren würdest, denn dabei geht es nicht um die Begründung, sondern um das Vorhandensein! 
... du scheinst NICHTS gegen solchen Inhalte zu haben, die zeigen, wie man Frauen und Kinder verbrennt, eigene Kameraden tötet ... 
"In einem lächerlichen kleinen Spiel wie CoH 2" kann man es ja durchgehen lassen ... einem, daß in kürzester Zeit knapp eine halbe Million verkauft wurde ... einem, dessen erster Teil weltweite Bekanntheit und Beliebtheit erlangt hat. Einem "lächerlichen kleinen Spiel", welches Millionen von Spieler erwartet haben ... denen man nur rein zufällig und natürlich ohne Hintergedanken schön vor Augen führt, wer der Böse auf diesem Planeten ist (im Gegensatz zu den ach so guten, ehrwürdigen, vorbildlich kämpfenden Amis, die nie ein unterlegenes Land mit einer Atombombe angegriffen haben). 

Unter dem Strich:
ich habe mich zu diesem Thema in den letzten 60 Minuten in allen möglichen Foren (auch international) umgeschaut. Dazu ist mehr als genug gesagt / geschrieben worden. ICH steige hiermit aus!


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

Mimimi, Medien manipulieren. Zeig mir ein bekanntes, auf der Historie aufbauendes Spiel über den Zweiten Weltkrieg, das nicht ideologisch geprägt ist, nur eines. Warum kann man z. B. in keinem CoD einen deutschen Soldaten im SP spielen? Ach warte, das sind ja die Bösen... In diesem Spiel werden Szenen gezeigt, die offensichtlich nicht jedem gefallen und deren geschichtliche Verankerung teilweise mindestens fragwürdig zu sein scheint. Für eine genauere Analyse, wie viel Propaganda genau darin steckt, müssten wir es wohl alles selbst spielen und nicht nur zusammengewürfelte Schnipselchen aus Videos betrachten, die eben genau die "Russenfeindlichkeit" belegen sollen. Ganz ehrlich: Was anderes erwartet man von solch einem Spiel? Wären es die bösen, dummen Deutschen (was sie in praktisch jedem WK2-Spiel sind), wen würde es interessieren?


----------



## Andrej (6. August 2013)

FireSail schrieb:


> Finde War Thunder besser als Company of Heroes.
> 
> War Thunder - MMO Combat Game



Ja,das Spiel ist gut sitze auch seit Tagen an dem Spiel.


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2013)

FireSail schrieb:


> Finde War Thunder besser als Company of Heroes.
> 
> War Thunder - MMO Combat Game


 
Du hast doch schon einen Thread im unterforum Actionspiele aufgemacht... Dazu gibts schon nen Sammelthread und jetzt machst du noch Werbung für das Spiel in einer News, die mal rein garnichts mit dem Spiel zutun hat? Dazu sind das noch völlig verschiedene SPiele, nebenbei begemerkt.

Also bleib doch in den entsprechenden Threads.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. August 2013)

Ich finde, dass die Russen da überreagieren. Ich selbst bin Deutsch-Russe und vielleicht zu jung ('94), um den 2WK und die Folgen abbekommen zu haben. Doch auch ich würde da nicht gleich auf die Barrikaden gehen, weil ein PC-Spiel etwas nicht historisch korrekt darstellt. Ich meine in jedem 2. Hollywood Film gibt es einen zwielichtigen Typen mit russischem Akzent, der die Welt hochjagen will. Keiner regt sich darüber auf, doch bei einem PC-Spiel ist es ja gleich Diffamierung. Allgemein empfinde ich, dass Russen (kenne es sogar etwas von meinen Eltern) sich mit dem Sieg des 2.WK überglorifizieren. Wenn man auch nur etwas behauptet, was vielen nicht passt wird man da schnell angeschnautzt. Damit will ich auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern, nur habe ich das bei Russen übermäßig oft erlebt.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. August 2013)

@ Bunny_Joe
Es geht aber um Geschichte und nicht frei erfundene Drehbücher.
Ich kenne nur einen Film in dem die Russen mal die guten sind.
Wenn die jetzt noch Geschichtlich schlecht gemacht werden verstehe ich das die sauer sind.
Wenn ein Spiel Lincoln als Grausam darstellt denkst du die Amerikaner würden drüber hinweg sehen?

Ein Verbot ist dennoch übertrieben.
Das hätte man auch anders Regeln können.


----------



## IronAngel (6. August 2013)

ich hab das Spiel leider noch nicht gespielt. Aber was ich sagen kann ist, das die Russen im 2 WW kein Stück besser waren als die Deutschen. Da gab es zigtausende Vergewaltigungen, Erschiessungen usw... und das sind nur die "Kriegsverbrechen". Natürlich war es in Deutschland nicht viel anders. Man musste aufpassen was man sagt, sonst landetet man in einen Lager, wurde von russischen Staatspolizei abgeholt und dann verhört. Da wurden auch gern mal Knochen gebrochen, um das zu hören was man wissen wollte. 

Wiegesagt ob nun Deutschland oder Russland, beides waren Diktakturen, dort herrschte ein richtiges Terrorregime. 

Sowas steht natürlich nicht in den Geschichtsbüchern, viele Tatsache werden einfach verschwiegen.
Wer mehr darüber erfahren will, sollte mal Tore der Welt von Ken Follett lesen, ist ein historischer Roman.


----------



## Hänschen (6. August 2013)

Das ist doch nur wieder dieser bösgute amerikanische Humor, ich habe schon Hollywoodfilme gesehen da hätte ich am liebsten ausgeschaltet (wenn sie mal wieder die Franzosen zB. zu Tode beleidigen ) aber da kam mir die Erkenntnis dass Amerikaner ihre eigene Art von Humor haben und sie es wirklich als lustig empfinden und gar nichts böses dabei denken.

Denk dir einfach es wäre ein mega Witz der Amis, dieses Spiel - ein kleiner böser Seitenhieb sozusagen


----------



## Lan_Party (6. August 2013)

@ Hänschen
Das nennt man nicht Humor sonder Patriotismus.


----------



## AMD (7. August 2013)

Überrascht mich nicht...
Aber ich habe ohnehin keine gute Meinung über Russland -.-


----------



## Anchorage (8. August 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Das eoin Teil der  Russen da auf die Barrikaden gehen ist nicht verwunderlich die feiern selbst stalin .
> Es geht ihnen gegen den Strich das sie so dargestellt werden weil sie eine andere sicht darauf haben. Die einfach ist das die deutschen die Bösen sind und sie die guten. Aber andere Länder andere Sitten.
> 
> Und die russische quelle geht nicht.



Also das wir Stalin feiern sei mal dahingestellt, ist eine Unterstellung deinerseits. Mag sein das es einige Wenige gibt die diesem Mann nachhängen ist bei den Deutschen aber leider nicht anders nur hier nennt sich das ganze  Neonazi. Deswegen sage ich aber nicht das alle Deutschen Hitler feiern. Stalin war ein Verbrecher der sein eigenes Volk Umgebracht hat, war im Deutschen Braunen Zeitalter nicht anders. Aber mit dem Finger auf andere zu Zeigen ist immer einfacher als die eigene Schuld zu erkennen.Es ist schon sehr traurig das einige Menschen anscheinend aus der Geschichte unsere Welt nicht gelernt haben, lies einfach einige der Kommentare hier.

Hier werden auch einige Halbwahrheiten verbreitet und schlichtweg Falsche tatsachen herumgeschleudert das es eigentlich schon sehr weh tut das alles zu Lesen.

Ihr solltet euch was schämen, nichts aus der Geschichte Gelernt aber ordentlich in die Tasten hauen.


----------



## Seeefe (8. August 2013)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Also das wir Stalin feiern sei mal dahingestellt, ist eine Unterstellung deinerseits. Mag sein das es einige Wenige gibt die diesem Mann nachhängen ist bei den Deutschen aber leider nicht anders nur hier nennt sich das ganze  Neonazi. Deswegen sage ich aber nicht das alle Deutschen Hitler feiern. Stalin war ein Verbrecher der sein eigenes Voll Umgebracht hat, war im Deutschen Braunen Zeitalter nicht anders. Aber mit dem Finger auf andere zu Zeigen ist immer einfacher als die eigene Schuld zu erkennen.Es ist schon sehr traurig das einige Menschen anscheinend aus der Geschichte unsere Welt nicht gelernt haben, lies einfach einige der Kommentare hier.
> 
> Hier werden auch einige Halbwahrheiten verbreitet und schlichtweg Falsche tatsachen herumgeschleudert das es eigentlich schon sehr weh tut das alles zu Lesen.
> 
> Ihr solltet euch was schämen, nichts aus der Geschichte Gelernt aber ordentlich in die Tasten hauen.


 
Wenn man Aussagen schon als falsch hinstellt, sollte man dieses auch benennen und ggf. richtigstellen. 

Zudem frag ich mich dann aber, wenn die Anhänger von Stalin genau so eine Minderheit darstellen, wie in DE die Anhänger zu Hitler, weshalb sieht in dann ein Spielehersteller, wie Wargaming anders, als Hitler? 

Dort wird auf den Russischen Panzern bald wieder Josef Stalin stehen, das verwirrt mich dann doch ein wenig.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. August 2013)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Also das wir Stalin feiern sei mal dahingestellt, ist eine Unterstellung deinerseits. Mag sein das es einige Wenige gibt die diesem Mann nachhängen ist bei den Deutschen aber leider nicht anders nur hier nennt sich das ganze Neonazi. Deswegen sage ich aber nicht das alle Deutschen Hitler feiern. Stalin war ein Verbrecher der sein eigenes Voll Umgebracht hat, war im Deutschen Braunen Zeitalter nicht anders. Aber mit dem Finger auf andere zu Zeigen ist immer einfacher als die eigene Schuld zu erkennen.Es ist schon sehr traurig das einige Menschen anscheinend aus der Geschichte unsere Welt nicht gelernt haben, lies einfach einige der Kommentare hier.
> 
> Hier werden auch einige Halbwahrheiten verbreitet und schlichtweg Falsche tatsachen herumgeschleudert das es eigentlich schon sehr weh tut das alles zu Lesen.
> 
> Ihr solltet euch was schämen, nichts aus der Geschichte Gelernt aber ordentlich in die Tasten hauen.





Wenn meinst du mit "Ihr"


Thread:

Was in Russland und der GUS verkauft wird kann uns in der EU doch eigentlich egal sein oder?


----------



## Seeefe (8. August 2013)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn meinst du mit "Ihr"
> 
> 
> Thread:
> ...


 
Sicher.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. August 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Sicher.




Dann ist diese User-News eigentlich unnötig betrifft hier ja eh keinen außer vieleicht paar Ausnahmen.


Den Thread könnte man ja eigentlich schließen er wird langsam zu Off Topic!


----------



## DriveByFM (8. August 2013)

Man kann sich auch anstellen wegen einen Spiel, was sogar noch ziemlich die Wahrheit erzählt... und als ob die Russen die "guten" wären, selten so gelacht xD


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. August 2013)

In einem Krieg gibt es nie einen Guten oder Böse wenn man es genau nimmt


----------



## DarkMo (8. August 2013)

jop. und wieso sprecht ihr nur von den russen, die auch nedb esser waren wie die deutschen? der ami zumindest war genauso wild drauf ^^ die hatten da in texas oder mexico oder so doch auch höllen lager, die den **'s (edit: ka-zett is echt zensiert? xD) in nix nachstanden. wurde dann nachm sieg natürlich untern teppich gekehrt und aus der (propagandierten) geschichte radiert >< der deutsche hat verloren, also war er der arsch ^^ hätte adolf gewonnen, wären alle anderen der welt mit ihren machenschaften groß in den medien gewesen. adolf als befreier der welt von solchem barbarischen ungeziefer! heute würden man ihm dann wohl noch huldigen für seine glorreichen heldentaten im kampf für eine zivilisierte welt 

wie schon gesagt: geschichte wird vom gewinner geschrieben...


----------



## slaper688 (9. August 2013)

das ist ein spiel und wird leider wieder zu Politik verdammt wer sich mit dem 2 Weltkrieg mal beschäftigt und die schändlichen Konzentrationslager mal außer acht lässt wird schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt alle Seiten haben verbrechen begangen und noch eins es ist vorbei und kommt hoffentlich nie mehr wieder und nun zum punkt es ist und bleibt ein Spiel und mehr nicht ......


----------



## DarkMo (9. August 2013)

.,..:.:

die schenk ich dir mal ;P


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. August 2013)

*Die Amis würden es auch verbieten lassen*, wenn Sie beim Spielen nicht das Gefühl hätten, total übermächtig in einem solchen Krieg zu sein. Man kann den Siegermächten keinen Vorwurf machen. Sie sind es gewohnt* Spiele zu spielen und Filme zu schauen, in denen der Verlierer schonungslos auf die Mütze bekommt* und sie selbst als strahlende Helden herum laufen. Krieg ist nun mal eine häßliche Geschichte. Egal von welcher Seite man es sieht.

*Der Russe*, der sich jetzt darüber aufregt, *hat sich die Szenarien nicht so vorgestellt*, wie sie im Spiel dargestellt werden. Er möchte nicht *das Gefühl* vermittelt bekommen, eigentlich *auch bei den Bösen gewesen zu sein*. So etwas kränkt einen Russen. Es ist ein sehr stolzes Volk. Nicht wie wir, die erst seit irgendeiner EM sowas wie Nationalstolz zeigen; und wir uns sogar trauen, eine Fahne raushängen.

Nachdenklich
- kampfschaaaf -


----------



## Dennisth (9. August 2013)

Ich möchte ja niemanden ans Bein pinkeln, aber wann wird denn Battlefield 3 / 4 verboten? Wenn das "RU-Team" verliert wird dann das andere Team gekickt / gebannt? 

Sorry aber die sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen. Was sollen wir deutsche denn zu Spielen ala "Wolf..." usw. sagen? 

@Topic:

Es ist nur ein Spiel, welches den Nutzer unterhalten soll. Das einige Spiele über die Stränge schlagen (Index-Liste B) mag ja sein, aber mich zwingt keiner diese zu spielen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die meisten die "Wahrheit" über den bzw. einen Krieg nicht wahrhaben wollen (will ich auch nicht). Krieg war und IST immer bescheiden. 

Wenn diese Szenen im Spiel so ähnlich auch wirklich passiert sind, sehe ich kein Problem damit, denn es zeigt nun mal wie grausam der bzw. ein Krieg ist.


----------



## greatest (9. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Mimimi, Medien manipulieren.


 
Dank für das schlagende Argument bzw. für die eindrucksvolle Erinnerung an *****
Bin schließlich selber Schuld, daß ich erst in die Diskussion eingestiegen bin ...


----------



## beren2707 (9. August 2013)

Tut mir ja furchtbar leid, dass ich das so "hart" formulieren musste, aber es trifft schon irgendwie zu. Propaganda ist natürlich in jeder Form zu verurteilen, auch in Spielen wie diesem, allerdings ist eine derart hohle und leicht durchschaubare Propaganda vergleichsweise harmlos. Es sollte einem nach vielen Jahren des Studiums diverser Spiele mit vermeintlicher Authentizität allgemein bekannt sein. Klar, es macht die grundlegende Sache nicht besser, es ist aber durchaus Usus der Siegermächte, nach einem Krieg ein einseitiges Bild zu zeichnen, sich selbst zu überhöhen und zu stilisieren und die Gegenseite abzuwerten (was ja von Seiten aller Siegermächte zum Nachteil Deutschlands ausgiebig betrieben wurde und wird). Das ist man als Deutscher ja bis heute gewohnt (Deutsche = Nazis ist ja immer noch recht weit verbreitet). Dass Stereotype und Propagandamechanismen in aktuellen Spielen an der Tagesordnung sind, ist wohl allbekannt (die ganzen CoDs, BF3 SP, MoH etc. pp.). Man kann sich auch gerne darüber aufregen (was keinesfalls schlecht oder unangebracht ist), aber man sollte es dann doch irgendwann einordnen können, ohne sich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel, da zählt auch eine gewisse "künstlerische Freiheit" dazu.
Oder was hältst du von der Anfangsszene in Inglorious Basterds, in welcher unbewaffnete deutsche Soldaten (= Kriegsgefangene) brutal abgeschlachtet werden und dies noch glorifiziert wird? Gab es da einen Aufschrei in der Öffentlichkeit?


----------



## Andrej (9. August 2013)

Ich persönlich habe den Film "Inglorious Basterds" nicht geguckt,weil für mich die Geschichte scheibenkleister ist.

Die ganzen angesprochenen Dinge können mit einem max 50mb großem Patch entfern oder eingefügt werden.
1.Das Zitat des sowjetischen Generals sollte entfernt werden,da er diesen Satz ca.1916 gesagt hat,als er in der Zarenarmee diente und nicht im ZW.
2.Der Soldat der im Brunnen erschossen wird muss russisch und nicht deutsch sprechen,da das Abzeichen "POA" auf seinem Arm ihn eindeutig als Russen ausweist und somit aus sowjetischer Sicht,als Verräter.Deswegen wird er erschossen.(Ich habe das Gefühl,dass die Macher des Spiel überhaupt kein Plan haben,wenn es um Uniformen geht,da dort fast alle deutschen Soldaten diese Uniform tragen.)
3.Wenn in der Mission "Verbrannte Erde" oder so,man die Felder abfackelt,sollten sich die sowjetischen Soldaten die auf dem Feld sind,sich zuerst zurückziehen und aus den Häusern sollten keine brennenden Menschen herauslaufen.

Und ich bin mir sicher,dass auch die Deutschen mit dem 2 Punkt einverstanden sind.


----------



## 10203040 (9. August 2013)

bloody idiots...

Ein Witz das ganze. Diese Armen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. August 2013)

irgentwie lustig wie man sich über ein Spiel aufregen kann nur weil man dort nicht als Absoluter Held dargestellt wird


----------



## keinnick (9. August 2013)

Man kann sich auch anstellen...  Ich bin dafür, dass Men in Black verboten wird. Da wird die Welt von einer Riesenschabe überfallen. Das ist historisch nicht korrekt dargestellt worden!


----------



## DriveByFM (9. August 2013)

Die Russen interessieren sowie so niemand und wer ein Problem mit einem Spiel hat soll es halt nicht spielen...

P.S. »Es ist Deutschland hier« xD


----------



## AnthraX (10. August 2013)

> @debalz
> Welche Staatspropaganda meinst du?Also wenn in einem Spiel die Geschichte verfälscht wird ist es Inordnung,in deinen Augen?



Die Darstellung das die Russen massenweise Mord an ihrem eigenen Volk nachgingen, ist alles andere als Falsch. Wenn man das mal alles weiter dreht und auf Videospiele im generellen reflektiert (bleiben wir mal beim Thema 2.WK) muss man eher sage, dass die Geschichte in Bezug auf die Deutschen total fehlerhaft dargestellt wird. 
In Spielen sind die Deutschen IMMER die Herzlosen, gefühlslosen Killermaschinen. Meist gehen die sogar noch irgendwelchen komischen "forschungen" nach und züchten irgendwelche Mutanten. 
Wer noch einen "Opa" hat/hatte, welcher einem erzählen konnte was da abging, sieht einige anderen Ansichten. 

Meine Oma zB hat viele nahestehende Leute verloren, als ein Lazarett von Russen einfach komplett ausradiert wurde. Überlebende ? Null. Aufzeichnungen in Geschichtsbüchern? Null. Berichte/Dokumentationen ? NULL.

Die Geschichte wird noch immer von den Siegern geschrieben, dass sollte man sich im Bezug auf die Geschichte mal klar sein. Wer glaubt die Russen waren besser, der hat sich wohl geschnitten. Wir sollten hier aber keine generelle 2.WK Debatte anfangen. Das wäre zu groß. Ich habe aber nach dutzenden Büchern und Berichten meine Meinung dazu gebildet. Diese sind teilweise so wiedersprüchlich das ein normal denkender Mensch direkt merkt, dass da auch mit Sicherheit etwas gedreht wurde.

TT:
Wenn es Ihnen nicht passt, kommen sie halt nicht in den Genuss dieses Spieles. Würden "wir" uns wegen fehldarstellungen so anstellen, hätten wir vermutlich kaum ein Spiel des Themas "2.WK" mitbekommen. Naja, die Russen halt. Wenn jemand an ihrem heroischen, heldenhaften Bild kratzt, wird er/es halt abgeschafft 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> *Die Amis würden es auch verbieten lassen*, wenn Sie beim Spielen nicht das Gefühl hätten, total übermächtig in einem solchen Krieg zu sein. Man kann den Siegermächten keinen Vorwurf machen. Sie sind es gewohnt* Spiele zu spielen und Filme zu schauen, in denen der Verlierer schonungslos auf die Mütze bekommt* und sie selbst als strahlende Helden herum laufen. Krieg ist nun mal eine häßliche Geschichte. Egal von welcher Seite man es sieht.
> 
> *Der Russe*, der sich jetzt darüber aufregt, *hat sich die Szenarien nicht so vorgestellt*, wie sie im Spiel dargestellt werden. Er möchte nicht *das Gefühl* vermittelt bekommen, eigentlich *auch bei den Bösen gewesen zu sein*. So etwas kränkt einen Russen. Es ist ein sehr stolzes Volk. Nicht wie wir, die erst seit irgendeiner EM sowas wie Nationalstolz zeigen; und wir uns sogar trauen, eine Fahne raushängen.
> 
> ...



Naja nehmen wir mal Homefront, da ist der Ami auch nciht der mächtige....

Ansonsten triffst du es ganz gut. Aber Stoöz sollte nichts mit der Sicht auf die Realität zu tun haben. Ich für meinen Teil bin seit meiner Jugend stolzer Deutscher (Ich sehe mich eher als Partriot, nie habe ich große Sympathie zu Adolf Hitler oder sonst wem empfunden, falls hier wieder welche Nationalstolz mit Natinalsozialisten ineinander werfen...), aber trotzdem habe ich die Sicht auf die Dinge nicht komplett verdreht. Sollen die Russen doch stolz sein, ist ihr gutes Recht. Td sollte man einfach mal das Gehirn einschalten und sagen :"naja vllt war ja alles gar nciht so heldenhaft etc.". Ein normal denkender Mensch sieht das sofort.
Also komme ich , für mich persönlich wohlgemerkt, zu dem Schluss, dass das bei den Russen mehr einer Propagandaindoktrinierten Meinung als "normalem" Nationalstolz ähnelt.


----------



## Verminaard (10. August 2013)

Russen sind die Helden?
Stalinsche Saeuberungen, schon mal was von gehoert?


Spielt halt das Spiel nicht, wenn euch die Darstellung nicht gefaellt.

Wieviele Spiele, vor allem MMO's, wurden im laufe der Zeit so sehr verbogen, weil der User viel lieber ein Held sein moechte und strahlend dasteht, als ein gewoehnlicher Soldat, Handwerker, wasweisichwas.
Held sein ist wichtig.

Da wird der russische Stolz angekratzt und etwas wird gezeigt was keiner sehen will? Heult doch!
Bald wird keiner mehr aus dieser grausamen Epoche um den WWII mehr leben. Trotzdem wird der "Deutsche" der Boese sein.
Warum das so ist, wurde schon mehrfach erwaehnt.
Ist das aber so wirklich richtig?

Mich regt viel mehr auf, das man hier in Deutschland keinen Nationalstolz haben darf.
Jeder Tuerke, Russe, Pole, Auslaender darf hier ohne Probleme Nationalflaggen hissen, Flaggen auf Hutablagen fuehren. 
Aber jeder Deutsche, der auch dazu steht ist ein Nazi. Naja ich glaub wenn ich hier in NRW mit der oesterreichischen Flagge rumlaufen wuerd, wuerden mich auch einige schief anschauen.

Habt ihr n Knall oder so?
Da wird sich ueber ein Spiel aufgeregt, welches nicht 100%ig das spiegelt, was in den verbreiteten Geschichtsbuechern steht.
Von wem und wie diese Buecher geschrieben wurden und werden, wurde doch auch schon mehrfach erwaehnt.
Macht eure eigenen Spiele, wo die Tatsachen wieder so ins Licht gerueckt werden koennen, damit es euch wieder gefaellt.


----------



## Andrej (10. August 2013)

@Verminaard
Und warum lässt du dich von solchen Sprüchen beeinflussen?Wenn ich du wäre würde ich zu dem sagen,der mich als Nazi beschimpft:"Wenn dir was nicht passt,dann verpiss dich!Und fertig." Wo lebst du in Deutschland oder in der Türkei,dass du noch einen Türken fragen musst,ob du in deinem eigenen Land,deine Nationalflagge raushängen darfst.

Ich habe ein T-Shirt,wo hinten "РОССИЯ"(RUSSLAND) draufsteht und vorne das Wappen ist.Glaubst du ich würde es abnehmen,wenn jemand zu mir Nazi sagen würde oder sowas.


----------



## AnthraX (10. August 2013)

@Verminaard:

Andrej hat Recht. Mich zB stört es überhaupt nicht wenn ich als Nazi bezeichnet werde, nur weil in meinem "entertainment-room" eine Wand schwarz-rot-gold ist oder wenn ich , was selten genug vorkommt, mal einen Zipper trage, wo Deutschland auf dem Rücken steht.

Vielen leuten passt es nicht, dass der gemeint Deutsche langsam wieder anfängt Nationalstolz zu entwickeln. Es gibt halt einfach Grenzen, welche der Stolz nicht überschreiten darf. Und das ist dann der Fall, wenn man anfängt aufgrund von "rassenhass" oder anderer Beweggründe andere Nationen auszurotten.
Die Geschichte hat uns das schon merhfach gelehrt, jüngste beispiele sind halt die Massenmörder (unter) Stalin und Adolf Hitler.
Aber ich lasse mir doch nicht meinen Stolz wegen so etwas verbieten... so weit kommt es sicher nicht


----------



## Verminaard (10. August 2013)

Ich persoenlich habe kein Problem damit.
Soviel Ego besitze ich 

Das Problem ist die Gesellschaft und wie damit umgegangen wird.
Da wird alles was deutsch ist und es auch nach aussen getragen wird mit dem ganzen Naziregime gleichgesetzt.
Das ist einfach nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Gab es im ersten Company of Heroes Gräuel,Nein.Wieso gibt es sie aber im Zwieten?
> Ich kenne die Gräueltaten,der deutschen Soldaten und auch der Sowjetischen.Ich weis von den Vergewaltigungen,den Vertreibungen und den Erschießungen.
> Warum zeigt man im Spiel keine Suppenkühen,die man in Deutschland eingerichtet hatte,obwohl die eigene Armee hungerte.Warum erzähl man nicht die Geschichte eine polnischen Dichters,
> der in einem Gedicht,das in der Soldatenzeitung veröffentlicht werden sollte,die sowjetischen Soldaten dazu aufruft Deutsche zu töten.Dieses Gedicht wurde verboten und deshalb nie gedruckt.
> ...



Warum erzählt man dann nicht auch von den guten Taten deutscher Lanzer wo es vereinzelt auch im eingeschlossenen Stalingrad welche gab die kaum was zu Essen hatten und trotzdem noch das wenige mit russischen Zivilisten teilten? Warum zeigt man nicht das es auch deutsche Heeresabteilungen gab die den Kommsiarsbefehl einfach ignorierten oder gefangene Kommisare laufen ließen?
Oder die Lanzer die eigene Kameraden davon abhielten russische Frauen zu vergewaltigen?

Antwort? Weil Geschichtsschreibung eine Hure ist, solange du auf der Gewinnerstraße bist ist Sie dir wohlgesonnen, verlierst du wendet Sie sich von dir ab.
Und letztlich wird das Bild über den Verlierer immer vom Sieger geschrieben, da vergisst man dann natürlich ganz gerne das was nicht ins Bild vom glorreichen Sieg passt und bestalisiert den Gegner mehr als es vieleicht der Realität entsprach, was nicht heißen soll das die Wehrmacht und SS nicht haufenweise Kriegsverbrechen begangen hätten. Aber ich behaupte mal das es in der Wehrmacht genausoviele Soldaten gab die gutes getan haben wie es selbige in der roten Armee gab, der Unterschied bei den Deutschen war eigentlich nur das die die die Russen hassten in ihrem Handeln bestärkt und unterstüzt wurden durch das Regime das an der Macht war.

Beide Seiten haben genügend Gräul verübt, unter den "Feinden" wie unter der eigenen Bevölkerung.
Eigentlich ist keine der beiden Seiten auch nur im entferntesten Heldenhaft gewesen und keines der beiden Regime hatte mehr Recht oder Legitimation den Krieg zu gewinnen, Stalin war genauso ein Verbrecher wie es Hitler war, nur der eine hat gewonnen, der andere verloren. Beide haben aber millionenfach politische und gesellschaftliche Gegner durch Mord auf dem Gewissen.

Leider ist Stalin in Russland inzwischen wieder ein Held und anscheinend hat Putin da auch ein Interesse dran das dies von der Bevölkerung so wieder gesehen wird, nachdem Chruschtschow ihn nach Stalins Tod eigentlich von seinem Thron holte und als das was er war bezeichnete, einen Verbrecher der es nicht verdient hatte neben Lehnin zu liegen.

Anm.: Es gab auch unter den Alliierten im Westen genügend Kriegsverbrecher, eine Sache die auch gerne vergessen wird, auch dort haben GI's und Briten vergewaltigt und auch jüdische Soldaten aus Rache an der Zivilbevölkerung Racheaktionen in Form von Tötungen, Hinrichtungen begangen. Sicher hatte dies nicht im entferntesten das Ausmass wie die Gräultaten von SS und Wehrmacht in Form des politischen Willens, aber auch die alliierten hatten keine weiße Weste auch wenn sowas natürlich sogut wie nie in Filmen gezeigt wird, das würde ja an der Reinheit des eigenen Handelns zweifeln lassen und das Image der heldenhaften eigenen Armee beschmutzen die ja die eigentlichen Verbecher besiegt haben und zwar ohne negative Taten.


----------



## Lord_Tyranus (10. August 2013)

Stalin ist zweifelsohne die Nr. 2 der gefährlichsten Diktatoren noch vor Adolf Hitler und hinter Mao Tse Tung.

Er hat noch wesentlich mehr Menschen als Hitler umbringen lassen. Mich wundert es nur, warum das in Russland gerne übersehen wird. Wie heißt es. Der Sieger bestimmt die Regeln. Auch die USA hat zwei Atombomben auf zivile Städte abwerfen lassen und dafür wurde Keiner hingerichtet.


----------



## Gouvernator (10. August 2013)

Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Stalin ist zweifelsohne die Nr. 2 der gefährlichsten Diktatoren noch vor Adolf Hitler und hinter Mao Tse Tung.
> 
> Er hat noch wesentlich mehr Menschen als Hitler umbringen lassen. Mich wundert es nur, warum das in Russland gerne übersehen wird.


 Wenn man eingesteht das man Verbrechen begangen hat muss man Reue zeigen. Entsprechend ist dort niemand  blöd genug den Weg der Deutschen zu gehen... Stalin wird für immer ein Guter bleiben. 
  Was das Spiel angeht kommt mir das auch so das irgendjemand versucht die Geschichte zu ändern. Deswegen hab ich vor COH generell einen Brechreiz. Was ein Glück das die den Müll nicht verkaufen wollen.


----------



## Gouvernator (10. August 2013)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum erzählt man dann nicht auch von den guten Taten deutscher Lanzer wo es vereinzelt auch im eingeschlossenen Stalingrad welche gab die kaum was zu Essen hatten und trotzdem noch das wenige mit russischen Zivilisten teilten? Warum zeigt man nicht das es auch deutsche Heeresabteilungen gab die den Kommsiarsbefehl einfach ignorierten oder gefangene Kommisare laufen ließen?
> Oder die Lanzer die eigene Kameraden davon abhielten russische Frauen zu vergewaltigen?
> 
> Antwort? Weil Geschichtsschreibung eine Hure ist, solange du auf der Gewinnerstraße bist ist Sie dir wohlgesonnen, verlierst du wendet Sie sich von dir ab.


 Merkst du selbst nicht wie absurd deine Argumente sind? Muss ich dir nachhelfen? 
Sagen mir mal ich organisiere jetzt eine Sippe die unsere nächste hessische Nachbarstadt unter unsere Kontrolle bringen wird. Solange ich also manche meiner Kameraden davon abhalten kann die Bewohner nicht zu vergewaltigen und  mein mageres Frühstück mit Flüchtlingen aus der Stadt teile bin ich dann sicher ein guter Mensch, fast ein Held... Ne?



> Beide Seiten haben genügend Gräul verübt, unter den "Feinden" wie unter der eigenen Bevölkerung.


Es gibt gerechtes Gräuel und ungerechtes. Da Deutschland der Aggressor war haben deutsche Soldaten allesamt nur ungerechtes Gräuel verübt. Der Angegriffene hat dann das Recht nach "Auge um Auge"-Prinzip selbes Gräuel zu verüben nur diesmal zählt es nicht als Gräuel sondern als Rache. Entsprechend sollte man die Geschichte auch so schreiben und lernen. Deswegen bleibt der Stalin für immer ein Guter... Übrigens haben russische Soldaten seinerzeit die künftige Ehefrau vom Bundeskanzler Kohl vergewaltigt und aus dem Fenster geworfen so das sie die Beschwerden für immer begleitet haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2013)

Gouvernator schrieb:


> Merkst du selbst nicht wie absurd deine Argumente sind? Muss ich dir nachhelfen?
> Sagen mir mal ich organisiere jetzt eine Sippe die unsere nächste hessische Nachbarstadt unter unsere Kontrolle bringen wird. Solange ich also manche meiner Kameraden davon abhalten kann die Bewohner nicht zu vergewaltigen und  mein mageres Frühstück mit Flüchtlingen aus der Stadt teile bin ich dann sicher ein guter Mensch, fast ein Held... Ne?



Du bist sowas von auf dem Holzweg mein guter...

Es geht nicht darum das einen das zum Helden macht sondern das es nicht nur das Deutsche Monster gab wie es immer in Filmen, Reportagen und Spielen dargestellt wird. Es gab in der Wehrmacht auch Leute die noch Anstand und Mitgefühl besaßen, genauso wie es solche Menschen auch in der roten Armee und den Alliierten gab und umgedreht dort auch Leute gab die soetwas nicht besaßen. Glaubt man aber dem was die Geschichtsschreibung schreibt waren im 2ten Weltkrieg auf deutscher Seite nur überzeugte Nazis unterwegs die alles was russisch war umgebracht hat sofern es nicht bei 3 Weg war und in der roten Armee und den alliierten Streitkräften gab es nur den netten GI der Lutscher und Schokolade verteilt hat, denk mal drüber nach. 

Und wenn ich es mal anmerken darf, dein Beispiel ist wirklich absurd. Würde man das auf die Realität übertragen wäre auch niemand ein "Held" gewesen der einzelene Juden bei sich zuhause versteckt hat, ungeachtet aller Konsequenzen die daraus resultieren konnten.



Gouvernator schrieb:


> Es gibt gerechtes Gräuel und ungerechtes. Da Deutschland der Aggressor war haben deutsche Soldaten allesamt nur ungerechtes Gräuel verübt. Der Angegriffene hat dann das Recht nach "Auge um Auge"-Prinzip selbes Gräuel zu verüben nur diesmal zählt es nicht als Gräuel sondern als Rache. Entsprechend sollte man die Geschichte auch so schreiben und lernen. Deswegen bleibt der Stalin für immer ein Guter... Übrigens haben russische Soldaten seinerzeit die künftige Ehefrau vom Bundeskanzler Kohl vergewaltigt und aus dem Fenster geworfen so das sie die Beschwerden für immer begleitet haben.


 
Gott, tut mir leid, aber das finde ich eine total kranke Ansicht wie kann man Gräul an der eignen Bevölkerung nur als gerecht und richtig bezeichen und allgemein der Ansicht sein das Gräultaten egal in welcher Situation man ist eine Berechtigung hätten?
Es gibt keine gerechten Gräul und ungerechte, Gräultat bleibt Gräultat. Kein Russe hatte das Recht junge Mädchen zu vergewaltigen, genausowenig wie irgend ein Brite das Recht hatte durch gezielte Bombadierung von Wohngebieten 10tausende Zivilisten zu töten, oder ein deutscher Lanzer russische Frauen und Kinder zu erschießen.

Alles sind genauso ungeheuerliche Gräul und wenn ich als angegriffener Gräul verübe macht mich das nicht besser als der der mich angreift. Denn ich habe es nötig mich auf die gleiche Stufe zu stellen, genauso ein Tier und Monster zu sein wie der Angreifer und das ohne das es kriegstechnisch irgend einen Nutzen hätte. Einfach nur weil ich genauso primitiv wie mein Gegenüber bin.

Ein Bespiel noch dazu:

Angenommen du würdest mein Haus abbrennen und meine Frau käme dabei ums Leben. Ich würde daraufhin deine gesammte Verwandschaft als Reaktion darauf töten, bist du also allen ernstes der Meinung das diese Gräultat gerecht wäre und eine angemessene Reaktion auf deinen Angriff gegen meine Person? Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn? Den nach deiner Aussage müste meine Gräultat ja gerecht sein den du warst der Agressor und hast mir Leid zugefügt, aber was konnten nun deine Verwanten dafür das du mich angegriffen hast? Aber egal, sie sind deine Sippe und mitgefangen ist mitgehangen nicht?


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2013)

geht leider nur ein like ^^ da sehe ich in der heutigen gesellschaft (jugend?) eh so ein riesiges problem. völlig verdrehte moralische/ethische vorstellungen. was du nach dem 2. qoute beschreibst, trifft das recht gut :/ selbstjustiz ist in deutschland nicht umsonst verboten - wo kämen wir sonst hin ^^ und gewalt nicht mit gewalt zu beantworten fällt sicher schwer. aber wie night schon sagte: fällt man auf die selbe stufe zurück mit seiner reaktion, ist man doch selber nicht besser. wie kann man sich dann noch hinstellen, und den anderen kritisieren/verurteilen, wenn man selber nicht besser ist und genau das gleiche tut? hasst man den anderen, weil er das eigene haus angezündet hat (um bei dem bsp zu bleiben) und bezeichnet ihn als bestie bla, dann müsste man sich selber als menschen, als mitglied der gesellschaft, ebenso hassen und verachten, wenn man die "entsprechende" gegenreaktion (laut bsp) verübt hätte.

zudem ist das der punkt, der als gewaltspirale bezeichnet wird. gewalt erzeugt gegengewalt. um gewalt also zu beenden, dar man nicht selber mit gewalt reagieren, auch wenns gefühlsmäßig schwerfällt. schlimm wirds halt, wenn irgendwer diese menschlichkeit gezielt ausnutzt. da kommen dann so sachen zusammen, wie sie oft in den nachrichten zu finden sind. wo "reuige" kinderschänder auf freien fuss kommen usw ^^ da könnte man dann schon übder gegenmaßnahmen ala schniedel-ab nachdenken xD im sinne der gemeinschaft.

das ist generell kein leichtes thema :/


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. August 2013)

Gouvernator schrieb:


> Es gibt gerechtes Gräuel und ungerechtes. Da Deutschland der Aggressor war haben deutsche Soldaten allesamt nur ungerechtes Gräuel verübt. Der Angegriffene hat dann das Recht nach "Auge um Auge"-Prinzip selbes Gräuel zu verüben nur diesmal zählt es nicht als Gräuel sondern als Rache. Entsprechend sollte man die Geschichte auch so schreiben und lernen. Deswegen bleibt der Stalin für immer ein Guter... Übrigens haben russische Soldaten seinerzeit die künftige Ehefrau vom Bundeskanzler Kohl vergewaltigt und aus dem Fenster geworfen so das sie die Beschwerden für immer begleitet haben.




Es gibt kein gerechtes Gräuel, Gräuel ist IMMER ungerecht !
Stalin ein guter ?  


Kann ein MOD bitte den Thread dicht machen ist langsam zu OFF Topic


----------

